# You know your addicted to Kayaking when



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

we all do what we gotta do to answer the call.....

hey, just look at it this way: it'll give you new ground to cover if you decide to make another kick ass DVD!


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

I quit a job for both of my grand trips.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

Private trips on the grand are a rare and beautiful thing. If you have to sacrifice a bit do it! You can always get a new apt, or job, but you might never have another chance to spend 3 weeks in the canyon! Yahoo, I'm excited for you!


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Atom,
I respect your level of commitment..
Therefore if you need a place to crash in Ft Collins, I have a really nice couch..


----------



## kozmonot (Jun 2, 2005)

YOu see the carnage of Katrina but you still wish you could have surfed the wave coming out of Lake P. as it flooded new orleans. Sick O me o maio filet gumbo!


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

You know you're adicted to boating when you sit in the hot tub and try to form features in the flow from the jets, using your hands as rocks....


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

- You get to a run late, to find snow & ice on the ground, icicles hanging from tree branches, and ice forming at the edges of rock outcroppings, but decide a night run in 20-some-odd degree weather in January is better than missing the water altogether.

- You lie to your boss about gynecological problems so you can have lots of "doctors appointments" from week to week.... ironically, most of those "appts" occur during precipitation events that'll bring up a couple of decent waves.
(sidenote: Don't ask why I wasn't in the office between 11 a.m. and 3 p.m. today  )

- A friend sends you a postcard from Niagara Falls, and the first thing that pops into your mind is "I'd pay a whole $5 spankin' bucks to see someone run that"-- followed by a few moments eyeing the postcard to pick the best line.


----------



## cdw (Mar 28, 2005)

*you know you're an addict if...*

... you think a PFD and booties satisfy the requirements of "no shirt, no shoes, no service" signs.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

...you drive from denver to westwater with one car and bikes for shuttle on the remote chance it might not be completely frozen over on Dec 20.

...you NEED a 5th creek boat.


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

...you support terrorists as long as they blow up glen canyon damn. :shock:


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

*when....*

the smell of damp, mildewed clothing brings happy thoughts.


----------



## newby0616 (Jun 16, 2005)

.... or to continue B's thought, the mingled scents of sunscreen, neoprene, woodsmoke, and the river have a very aprhrodesiacal quality for you.


(Maybe this one applies more to us gals though?)


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

You think caluses on your feet from being wedged in a boat are a good thing. . .


----------



## boulderite (Nov 10, 2003)

Chics think boating is all cool until run off?
Then some follow the trance of the river.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

You know you are addicted to kayaking when, it's February, snowing, 22 degrees out, your girlfriend is seducing you, and you still push her aside, dig out your kayak from under the snow, and go boat class 3..


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

...on every bridge, you slow down, get in the right lane and strech your neck so you can see the river down there. 

...your whitewater equipment costs more than your car. 

...you're offended the kayak clips on "Sports Disasters" are actually guys throwing down in a hole. 

...you think beer is drinkable if it is cooler than your armpit.


----------



## MPEARSON (May 23, 2005)

When you watch tv and drink beer, in your underware, in your kayak - god I bored!!!


----------



## rasdoggy (Jan 31, 2005)

You go paddle the Deckers section of the S.Platte @ 55cfs walking back to rerun the "drops" and have fun doing it.


----------



## Hartje (Oct 16, 2003)

It's an addiction...when your dog starts rolling in your polypro.


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

A while back someone told me about a similar thread on Northeast Paddlers Message board.

It got very long (45 pages).

Just a warning, this thread could last for a while.


----------



## Loaner (Sep 18, 2004)

-When you can't get up in the morning until you've spent sufficient time laying there, envisioning being on a river, (usually 10-15 minutes  )

-When you see a trickle of water and imagine yourself the size of whatever creature you'd have to be to successfully make a run out of it.

-When your non-yaking friends, who don't know the difference between a canoe and a kayak, know each of your boats by name. 

-When you're still at work, ready to go home, 9:30 at night, and you're reading and posting on the Buzz. Maybe its time for a buzz! :wink:


----------



## ZLSeth (Aug 17, 2004)

> -When you see a trickle of water and imagine yourself the size of whatever creature you'd have to be to successfully make a run out of it.


-When it's springtime and the snow is melting. You watch the water running down the street, trying to pick your line and you spot a great surf wave. 8)


----------



## MonsieurExtrem (Jun 18, 2005)

-When you stare at the USGS waterdata site trying to make the river level go up (or down).

-When the weather forecast is below freezing and you refuse to believe it. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## bfelse (Feb 4, 2005)

When you take two weeks off from work and go back into debt to paddle in southern Chili with 8 of your bro's. 

When you buy products just because there is a water fall or river on them.

When spring time rolls around and you have the water levels on speed dial


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

... Its 11am New Years Day, its snowing, Your still drunk with a massive headache, and your driving to Shoshone

....Your friends talk about how much sweet powder they drove 2 hours to get to over the weekend, while you talk about the great single wave you found 5 minutes from your house


....You dont care about the seperated ribs you have, as soon as lucky 7 opens back up, your getting your vicodin pumped up ass out there


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

When in Feburary you drive around for an hour looking for any running water and jump in the freezing current of a 100 foot class 1/2 stream and spend more time on the flat water at the bottom than in the run.[/list]


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

...You consider your local guide book a nice light read (I've read CRC cover to cover at least 10 times  )

...You think the speed limit in Glenwood Canyon is a good thing: it lets you get a good view of Barrel Springs.

COUNT


----------



## benpetri (Jul 2, 2004)

When you're tickled pink to be running the Grand Canyon - in December


----------



## whitewaterjunkie (Feb 8, 2006)

*"You know you're addicted to paddling when..."*

Im just a rafter, so Im going to change the topic on my post here to You know youre addicted to paddling when

your complete paddling library is permanently stationed next to the toilet.

you absolutely despise seventy degree days in February.

you take out a student loan for the low interest rates so you can buy a boat.

you cant remember the last day when the thought of rivers didnt enter your head at least once.

you consider a career as a teacher for only one reason: summer vacation.

you visit Mountainbuzz daily.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

You start a new job and before they even know your name, everybody in the office knows that *YOU* are the chick with a kayak on her truck in February.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

...You think wet neopreme smells good. Personally, I'm currently working on the world's first neopreme scented air-"freshener."

COUNT


----------



## dashzoo (May 23, 2005)

or when you watch Kermit the Frog kayak in a car commercial and try to decide if he ran a good line......


----------



## PhillyBoop (Oct 30, 2003)

That commercial rules! Every time I'm like "sweet line Kermi!". He has the awesome "green" kayaker expresion on his face that we have all enjoyed when your a little in over your head.


----------



## Doug Poudre (Aug 18, 2004)

...you live in TX and hope the hill country floods so the rivers will flow or you pray for hurricanes to make it into the Gulf so there will be good swells.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

You read CRC2 to your 2 year old son before bed instead of Green Eggs and Ham.

A pop tart and bong hit are breakfast.

the words "sticky hole" don't conjure up a pornographic image in your mind, usually.


----------



## MonsieurExtrem (Jun 18, 2005)

When I dream about paddling more often than I do about sex.

When I realize that I earn minimun wage, don't have a girlfriend, can only afford PBR, and I don't mind. 

When my car smells like something's growing in it (partly why I don't have a girlfriend).


----------



## ski_kayak365 (Dec 7, 2003)

..You check this topic daily to see what other people have posted.

..you have pictures of you kayaking something sweet next to your bed, so its the last thing you see when you fall asleep and the first thing to see when you wake up


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

....when you see decent drops in a drainage ditch and wonder, "I wonder if that will ever go," or "maybe that might be a first descent."

....when you go to put-on and your boating gear is soaking wet or frozen and inside your boat from last night.

....when you leave your boat outside, it dumps rain and you skip work to go boating because your boat was floating and you thought it was trying to tell you something.

...when you have planters and a mailbox made out of old broken boats.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

...You go kayaking in February, are forced to walk half of the run due to ice, and still call it a great day on the river.

COUNT


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

Quote from :jonny water

"when you see decent drops in a drainage ditch and wonder, "I wonder if that will ever go," or "maybe that might be a first descent." 



Reply:
When you have boated drainage ditches and called it a great day...


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

...you start comparing everything else to kayaking (even lightbulbs).

COUNT


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Can recite verbatim from CRC1 ,CRC2, Western Whitewater,RiverRunners Guide to Utah 1 &2,******'s Guide to Mexican Whitewater,Honduras the Undiscovered Country,Floaters Guide to Colorado,etc,but still reread them regularly

Own at least a half dozen dog-eared Gazeteers

Can't get in the hall closet 'cause you have 9 paddles in there

On vacation your luggage is a small day pack for clothes and toiletries and a giant duffel bag for boating gear.

ps...Poptarts and bong hits is the breakfast of champions


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Thursday night is roll night at the Morgantown rec. center. Next to the pool is the weight room. The weightlifters look at the boat-nerds in the pool as a bunch of floating dorks. You know youre addicted to kayaking when you don't even bother explaining to them that in two months the pool will become 30,000 cfs of violent, butt whoopin' portals to the afterlife but the weight room will still smell like Ben gay.


----------

